# Assoc. Dir. of Campus Safety Harvard Law School



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Associate Director, Campus Safety
Institution:
*Harvard University*

Location:
Cambridge, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
11/25/2019

Type:
Full-Time

Harvard Law School

51113BR

*Job Code*
329059 Facilities & Oper Manager

*Job Summary*

Responsible for daily management of security operations for The Harvard Law School campus and community. Responsible for development and administration of policies, protocol and training to ensure a safe and comfortable environment for teaching and research. The Associate Director will plan, coordinate and train for emergency preparedness and incident response. Responsible for all access control systems of card, key and CCTV. Will oversee selection and supervision of contract security personnel. Will manage a campus safety office providing information, key pick up, retrieval and record keeping. Identify security vulnerabilities, propose solutions, and manage upgrades. Develop and maintain budgets and financial reporting.

*Job-Specific Responsibilities*

*Project Management *

Working in collaboration with senior administrators and key constituents, will identify security vulnerabilities, propose solutions and document changes.
Oversee maintenance and upgrade of all security systems infrastructure.
Participate in the long range design and strategic planning for HLS buildings, systems and safety considerations.
*Emergency Management*

Lead Local Emergency Management Team training and materials.
Continuously update emergency plans and procedures.
Represent HLS in University Emergency Preparedness Committees.
Plan and coordinate emergency training exercises.
Manage emergency response and recovery activities.
Identify need, organize and offer regular training exercises to the HLS community.
*Security Management*

Oversee the daily supervision and management of contract security personnel.
Jointly oversee all special and large events, coordinating with HUPD, University departments and local agencies.
Interface with HUPD, HLS Events and event host including high profile visitors to campus.
Organize and lead security committees to develop policy and procedures.
Maintain working relationships and effective information exchange with HUPD.
Consults and interacts with Office of General Counsel on security matters.
Interface with students, faculty, staff and visitors to ensure a safe and secure environment.
*Basic Qualifications*

BS/BA or equivalent work experience.
Eight or more years managing security operations, access control or related experience in a large, complex environment.
Prior experience in staff supervision also required.
*Additional Qualifications*

Master's degree preferred.
Higher Education experience strongly preferred.
Strong interpersonal skills and ability to work with a wide variety of people and issues.
Dedicated to customer service and leading a customer driven group.
Hands on experience with designing access groups and managing C-Cure.
*Additional Information*
All offers to be made by HLS Human Resources.

*Job Function*
Facilities

*Sub-Unit*
*

*Location*
USA - MA - Cambridge

*Department*
Facilities Management Office

*Time Status*
Full-time

*Union*
00 - Non Union, Exempt or Temporary

*Salary Grade*
059

*Pre-Employment Screening*
Criminal, Education, Identity

*Schedule*
Mon-Fri, 9am-5pm and may require working some evenings and weekends. This position is designated as critical and essential personnel expected to work during an emergency.

*EEO Statement*
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, gender identity, sexual orientation, pregnancy and pregnancy-related conditions, or any other characteristic protected by law.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Harvard University

Online App. Form:
https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/home/HomeWithPreLoad?partnerid=25240


----------

